# Music Sharing



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Someone posted a good file sharing site other day. I just reset PC & lost it. Began with A?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul

My Son uses Lime Wire seems to work O.K.

I guess a search will get you the details, if not I can find out for you.

Mike


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

It wasn't Ares was it Paul, thats the one you mentioned in your pc probs thread?

Andy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

foztex said:


> It wasn't Ares was it Paul, thats the one you mentioned in your pc probs thread?
> 
> Andy


Could be.....

My brain these days.......


----------



## albini13 (Jan 25, 2005)

Mrcrowley said:


> foztex said:
> 
> 
> > It wasn't Ares was it Paul, thats the one you mentioned in your pc probs thread?
> ...


A good site to use is Mininova.


----------



## James (Jul 17, 2006)

go to my place, a fully legal site. read the rules well please general and each forum, search out the music sub forum.

www.nxsecure.org


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

yup i posted ares the other day and you said you had started using it, better than limewire in that it doesnt have so much crap on it and it gets round traffic shaping for the time being as it uses protocol encryption,for torrent files u-torrent also has encryption in its settings.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

pugster said:


> yup i posted ares the other day and you said you had started using it, better than limewire in that it doesnt have so much crap on it and it gets round traffic shaping for the time being as it uses protocol encryption,for torrent files u-torrent also has encryption in its settings.


Grat - cheers Pugster









What's that about encryption settings? I'm a thickie with this - just use it


----------



## pugster (Nov 22, 2004)

ares can be used as it is ,for u-torrent goto options>preferences>network and enable protocol encryption ,basically its just a way to fool the isp's servers so they dont limit your speed on p2p filesharing.


----------

